# Plant ID help



## Nick potts (23 Mar 2020)

Can anyone ID this plant for me.

I have it growing in my betta tank but can't for the life of me remember the name or find anything in my online searches.

It looks like this in water also, like a fuzzy string 

Thanks


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

Just a guess... Hippuris Vulgaris?


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> Hippuris Vulgaris?



I'm growing this in the garden and never seen it branch like that and it submersed form it has longer narrower leaves....



But that doesn't mean it can't.

I suspect it's an Elodea sp.  E. Nutallii maybe..

If you cut off that little sprout with the roots and put it in a pot on the window sill. Keep it moist, if it's Hippuris it will transform to emerged form rather swiftly. If it's an Elodea it will die, because thats a true aquatic.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> I suspect it's an Elodea sp.  E. Nutallii maybe..


My guess as well, but i tis a tricky one, and I don't know what it is (other than not very happy).

cheer Darrel


----------



## Nick potts (24 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, My guess as well, but i tis a tricky one, and I don't know what it is (other than not very happy).
> 
> cheer Darrel



Thanks all

Darrel I agree, it does not appear to be doing well at all and is the only plant not thriving.

I am now thinking it could be _Mayaca fluviatilis?_


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Nick potts said:


> I am now thinking it could be _Mayaca fluviatilis?_


Definitely could be. It is not a plant I've grown, but I think it does better in soft water. @Mick.Dk might know.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

I wish pub quizzes were more like this.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Simon Cole said:


> I wish pub quizzes were more like this.


I know what you mean, I'm not sure it would go down very well with the wider pub quiz going public.

This is a bit of niche reference, but I've been doing my <"R" tutorials online> since we're shut and virtual, and I've invented a new quiz show for Saturday night TV (TV is already cr*p,  this won't make it any worse), the show is called  <"interpret your box-plot">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

Wonderful software. I was looking at a Bayesian distribution a few years ago, but I never knew how to chart the distribution. If I ever get back into it, and can be bothered to learn R, I've got a feeling that I'll be coming to you in the future.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Simon Cole said:


> Wonderful software.


I don't want to speak ill of fellow members, but @Geoffrey Rea is a .........SPSS user.





Simon Cole said:


> I was looking at a Bayesian distribution a few years ago, but I never knew how to chart the distribution


Would it be suitable for <"Chloropleth mapping?">

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (24 Mar 2020)

The Hippuris vulgaris, I really doubt would grow in higher temperatures (=in an aquarium).  I found this growing wild in very south of Greenland, a few years ago.
The Elodea nutallii,  I have grown - but it does not look like this (even in that poor condition). There should be more distinct nodes/internodes.
I feel pretty sure you have Mayacca fluviatilis. It quite often get to look like this: kind of not really thriving,  but trying to grow new brancues with roots at the base, like seen on your picture. If you are a bit lucky,  this new growt will have adapted better to conditions in your aquarium wnd grow better.


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Would it be suitable for <"Chloropleth mapping?">
> cheers Darrel


Nope - it does the bivariate distribution and helps to identify unknown data parameters - was called Bayesian First Aid (in R) and was in early stages of development about 5 years ago. I did mapping like that on ArcGIS many years ago. Not ideal.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> I don't want to speak ill of fellow members, but @Geoffrey Rea is a .........SPSS user.



Honestly do feel ashamed. However, I have as much choice in this as I do in controlling the sun rising and setting. It is what the university have chosen to use for data analysis, in what can only be considered as a means of ongoing torture for their sadistic entertainment...


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2020)

You've got to love this forum. Where else can someone ask for a plant ID and end up in a discussion about statistical analysis?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Tim Harrison said:


> ask for a plant ID and end up in a discussion about statistical analysis?


It was only to deflect from the fact I had no idea of the correct plant name. It is back to <"paper tigers">.





Geoffrey Rea said:


> It is what the university have chosen to use for data analysis, in what can only be considered as a means of ongoing torture for their sadistic entertainment...


If picking on some-one for something that was no fault of their own and they had no control over is good enough for the leader of the free world.......

All joking apart I have a lot of sympathy for your plight. In normal circumstances I'd suggest forming a mob and storming the University while screaming "RRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrr", but if you all have to be two metres apart then it might be difficult.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick potts (25 Mar 2020)

Mick.Dk said:


> The Hippuris vulgaris, I really doubt would grow in higher temperatures (=in an aquarium).  I found this growing wild in very south of Greenland, a few years ago.
> The Elodea nutallii,  I have grown - but it does not look like this (even in that poor condition). There should be more distinct nodes/internodes.
> I feel pretty sure you have Mayacca fluviatilis. It quite often get to look like this: kind of not really thriving,  but trying to grow new brancues with roots at the base, like seen on your picture. If you are a bit lucky,  this new growt will have adapted better to conditions in your aquarium wnd grow better.



Thanks Mick, i still have some in the tank and i have moved some to another aquarium, i'll leave it and see how it does.



Tim Harrison said:


> You've got to love this forum. Where else can someone ask for a plant ID and end up in a discussion about statistical analysis?



 Indeed, not sure how it got there, but all good


----------



## dw1305 (25 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Nick potts said:


> Indeed, not sure how it got there, but all good


Apologies @Nick potts. I'm not used to working at home, and I've realised I'm very easily distracted, and when there is isn't a constant stream of people asking questions and classes etc. 

It is a very long day when you have to be self-motivated to actually cull your email inbox, do the training you were meant to do etc. Normally I work ~09-25 ish to 18:00, yesterday I worked virtually from 08:45 to 15:45 with an hour off for lunch and it seemed the longest working day I've ever had.

I'm even considering sticking the epiphytes onto the wood in one of the tanks.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick potts (25 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Apologies @Nick potts. I'm not used to working at home, and I've realised I'm very easily distracted, and when there is isn't a constant stream of people asking questions and classes etc.
> 
> It is a very long day when you have to be self-motivated to actually cull your email inbox, do the training you were meant to do etc. Normally I work ~09-25 ish to 18:00, yesterday I worked virtually from 08:45 to 15:45 with an hour off for lunch and it seemed the longest working day I've ever had.
> 
> ...



It's no problem at all Darrel, glad it was a nice distraction.

I work from home and still not figured out how to stop myself being distracted by everything


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> I don't want to speak ill of fellow members, but @Geoffrey Rea is a .........SPSS user.


SPSS is cool software.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





hypnogogia said:


> SPSS is cool software.


Yes, but expensive. I would now be extremely <"reluctant to use SPSS">, or advise any-one else to use it, when <"R"> is available.

There are a number of open-source  packages, based on "R", that more closely replicate the look of SPSS.  We've tried <"BlueSky"> and <"Jamovi">, but I'm hoping we are going to move over entirely to <"RStudio"> and the <"Tidyverse">.

I usually start any data exploration with <"ggplot2">. Not very aquatic plant related, but I like <"Palmer Penguins"> as a start, have a look at the graphing options it just makes visualising multifactorial data so much easier, you can just slice and dice the data visualisation with ggplot2 .

cheers Darrel


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Yes, but expensive


Yes it is, but it still seems to be the industry standard in my discipline and what all graduates, even now, have been taught on.  It's a shame that it is now part of IBM as there have been no real improvements that I can tell.  It just gets more memory hungry, slower and expensive each year.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





hypnogogia said:


> Yes it is, but it still seems to be the industry standard in my discipline and what all graduates, even now, have been taught on.  It's a shame that it is now part of IBM as there have been no real improvements that I can tell.  It just gets more memory hungry, slower and expensive each year.


I honestly think it is done, for the reasons you mention. The British Psychological Society no longer requires you use SPSS and my guess is that it is only a matter of time before most social scientists are R users. 

cheers Darrel


----------

